
In the future we won’t have sex to procreate - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1018748/in-the-future-we-wont-have-sex-to-procreate/
======
draugadrotten
In the future, the part of humanity that does have sex to procreate outnumbers
the other part by 100 to 1.

[https://www.theguardian.com/global-development-
professionals...](https://www.theguardian.com/global-development-
professionals-network/2016/jan/11/population-growth-in-africa-grasping-the-
scale-of-the-challenge)

~~~
adrianN
What does it matter if the rich control the robots that produce everything?

~~~
factsaresacred
It seems short-sighted to select for intelligent, genetically healthy children
while ignoring the unstable, dangerous and divided world you're bringing them
into.

A world decreasingly divided by borders.

You want a healthy child in a _safe_ world. Which is why it matters.

------
factsaresacred
> it seems almost inevitable that the world would become genetically divided
> between those who can breed out the flaws, and those who cannot.

Geography already divides those who live long lives and those who don't. Those
who can become ill and not die and those who cannot.

This is little different and will require charity and assistance similar to
that we already provide to the developing world.

> they’ll be able to select cosmetic features such as hair and eye color, and
> even more complex traits such as intelligence.

Has the genetic component of intelligence been mapped? This should be
predictably controversial despite being a brilliant scientific leap. Given the
importance of intelligence to success we should - if possible - select for
intelligent offspring.

------
mattbgates
Reminds me of Demolition Man... all coming true.
[https://youtu.be/jae38H1_j-E](https://youtu.be/jae38H1_j-E)

~~~
labster
If only we had elected Arnold instead of Donald.

------
antisthenes
Of course not. We'll have Bokanovsky Groups.

------
marczellm
> Greely acknowledges that ethical issues will likely arise around safety,
> coercion, fairness, and family structure

not to mention killing hundreds of embryos.

------
3princip
In the year 2525...

------
microcolonel
Mechanical helplessness? No thanks.

I think I'd rather have sex with the wife.

